# Help needed / Reloading Press



## swordsman (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys, maybe you can help me out.
2 weeks ago my Redding Ultra Mag press gets deliverd and im very happy.
In the manual is a passage that says->
"most reloaders order a second primer arm for small or large primers"
I searched a lot, but im not able to find a complete primer arm for small primers!
Here in germany you can get a lot of reloading components, but spare parts are really rare to become.
Unfortunatelay the exchange parts for small primers (belonging to the basic delivery) are not matching, the parts are small priming pin and spring but large sleeve assembly, so right now im not able to load small cartridges.
Where can i get a complete small primer arm?


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/66...g-boss-single-stage-press-primer-arm-assembly



> *Technical Information
> Fits: *Redding 700 Ultramag, Redding Boss single stage press
> *Function: *Replacement primer arm assembly
> *Material: *Steel
> *Notes: *Includes both small and large primer plug


 
Does that help?


----------



## swordsman (Apr 12, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/66...g-boss-single-stage-press-primer-arm-assembly
> 
> 
> 
> Does that help?


 
Yes, thank you.

Luckily i found yesterday evening such an priming arm on the webside of Redding and asked the service for ist.
They told me they ship it today  !

Just as divine intervention, today i found another priming arm on a german gun and shooting plattform (eGun), the seller dont knows what he sells  so its cheap and no bids on it .


----------

